# Oak kitchen



## Anonymous (10 Sep 2006)

Finished this last week.
Doors are framed but on concealed hinges with soft closes


----------



## jasonB (10 Sep 2006)

Thats a nice looking job snr. Do you do the whole kitchen fit subbing out granite etc or do you just do the carcases/faces?

Are the undermount sinks fireclay if so do you know the make as I have jus got back from looking at a job where they want them.

Jason


----------



## wizer (10 Sep 2006)

wow I really like that!


----------



## DaveL (10 Sep 2006)

Well I love the woodwork, the granite is OK but not my taste.


----------



## Anonymous (10 Sep 2006)

We take on the whole job jason, appliances, granite etc but still not sure if its worth the hassle, but the client usually want it this way. We even took on the building work and flooring in this one.

The sinks are ceramic villeroy and bosh, good supplier is maurice lay.


----------



## orangetlh (10 Sep 2006)

beautiful, love the drawer and and door detail being slightly proud, gives a nice shadow. What kind of material do you make the drawers and carcases out of? Also the worktops and floor tiles look stunning with it.


----------



## jasonB (10 Sep 2006)

Thanks Snr, I usually get my double belfasts from Maurice lay.

I prefer to do the whole thing and most of my clients seem to like it that way as well.

Jason


----------



## Paul Chapman (10 Sep 2006)

Fabulous job, senior =D> 

Paul


----------



## ByronBlack (10 Sep 2006)

Good job that man!! I love the oak detail on the island unit - looks very smart indeed! =D>


----------



## Newbie_Neil (11 Sep 2006)

Beautiful job Senior.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## dedee (11 Sep 2006)

Wow, Stunning.

Andy


----------



## neilc (11 Sep 2006)

Really stunning, xlnt work =D> . I'll be posting a question myself on kitchens in the design forum in the next day or so and would really appreciate your input.
Neil


----------



## les chicken (11 Sep 2006)

Very nice 

Les


----------



## gwaithcoed (11 Sep 2006)

Excellent!! Love it, well done. =D> =D> =D>

Alan.


----------



## fremar (11 Sep 2006)

Brilliant Job


----------



## sean_in_limerick (14 Sep 2006)

beautiful job - i love the granite!


----------



## dexteria (14 Sep 2006)

Way cool! 

=D> 


Mark


----------



## Mcluma (14 Sep 2006)

Like the contrast with the floor, nice job


----------



## amateur_chippy (17 Sep 2006)

that looks fantastic! I hope my upcoming amateur effort is maybe 10% the quality of that! What drawer hardware to you use? I was going to go for Blumotion drawer boxes....


----------



## Anonymous (17 Sep 2006)

I use blumotion as well at the moment but thinking about using hettich ones in the future.
They are solid oak drawer boxes, dovetailed 15mm thick. 
Hope your project goes well.


----------



## sean_in_limerick (18 Sep 2006)

hi senior - did you find it wasteful to thickness the oak down to 15mm? This is currently on my immediate 'to do' list and would love to use dovetailed oak, but i am finding it difficult in justifying using 1" oak and thicknessing down - (is this what you did?) Did you dovetail front and back? What did you use for drawer bottom?

Sean


----------



## wrightclan (18 Sep 2006)

Superb! =D>


----------



## Anonymous (18 Sep 2006)

Sean,

It seems wasteful, but if you grade the timber once its all planed up, the lower quality timber goes into drawer boxes.

I have to say, that all my drawer box material at present is made out of old oak flooring which I bought mega cheap, I should have enough for a year or two, its 19mm so a quick skim cleans it up and not to many chippings.

I have in the past bought inch and a half and bust it down the middle but its a lot of hassle.


----------



## Anonymous (19 Sep 2006)

You must enter a message when posting


----------



## lugo35 (23 Sep 2006)

nice work dont envy you fitting the grannite. we sub it out luckily. delivered and fitted an island unit for a kitchen was bit of a nightmare coz grannite and marble due to turn up at any time. we fitted it all ok. when it was time to put the 2.2mx1.4m marble on the top they (the subies) broke it wasnt nice to see but glad didnt have to phone boss and say i did it.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Sep 2006)

Bit of confusion, I take on the whole project but like you I sub out the granite, there is no way i'm busting my guts lifting granite around.


----------



## orangetlh (24 Sep 2006)

hi senior,
we are currently using the blumotion runners but have problems with lateral movement on drawers over 700mm wide. We have the Hettich rep coming in tomorrow to show us their version which aparently doesnt do this. Have you got any past experience with them?


----------



## Anonymous (24 Sep 2006)

I had the hettich rep in about 6 weeks ago, I was quite impressed and said i'd give them a go, I haven't done yet but will do in time.

I liked the hettich ones because there is a definate snap in on the last 2-3mm so hopefully no sloppy finishing position. Also if you look at their range of drawerboxes they look pretty good, I'm sick and tired of making dovetailed drawer boxes!!!!!!

Let me know if you use them orangetlh, and vice versa.


----------



## orangetlh (25 Sep 2006)

had the rep in today. They seemed pretty good, also about half the price of the blum runners. He reckons that they are good upto 1500mm wide and then they need the rack and cog supports. Only problem I can see is the time it's going to take to rebate the bottoms of the drawers out. As you said the snap seems pretty solid so hopefully they will do the job. We have a few samples coming wednesday. The heavy duty ones seem to come in some wierd lenghts tho, 320, 470 etc.


----------

